# Age?



## telmore007 (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4253167&id=511323130

Wondering what her age might be? I got her yesterday from a local pet store, that had her in with males. I hope she is not pregnant. I will be getting 1 or 2 more, as soon as the bigger cage arrives.  Martin cage. 

Thanks,


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

i clicked the link and it seems that the page has either been deleted or is unavailable for some reason...


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Looks like you have the album on private so only your friends can see


----------



## telmore007 (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4624298708/

I used a different online album, forgot my facebook was private. 

Tiffany


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would guess shes around 3 months old. If she was in with males, thats not good. Dont forget to complain at the petstore, and keep her on pregnancy watch. Dont get another girl until your sure shes not pregnant. (As you will have to keep them seperated either way, and it would just be easier to keep one of her babies to be her friend.) Lets hope she isnt pregnant.


----------



## telmore007 (Feb 18, 2010)

No, I got her a friend today.  I will have my Martin cage by this Saturday so will be able to keep them separted if she is preggo. What should I look for? Does not seem to be eating much.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Their gestation period is approx 22 days. You could try weighing her on digital scales everyday and see if theres a steady weight gain. They tend to ballon up about four days before they are due to give birth and they will look like they swallowed a tennis ball literally! She almost might start stashing food, building a nest etc. You might also notice her nipples are more prominant.


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

telmore007 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4253167&id=511323130
> 
> Wondering what her age might be? I got her yesterday from a local pet store, that had her in with males. I hope she is not pregnant. I will be getting 1 or 2 more, as soon as the bigger cage arrives.  Martin cage.
> 
> Thanks,


I would agree, about 3 months it looks, but it is impossible to tell for sure. She is Adorable!!!


----------



## telmore007 (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw her in the feeder bin at pet store ad thought she was too cute for snake food. I know all fancy rats are same as feeder rats, but what would you call her? She has white on feet and Tummy.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep they are technically the same. Altho in general feeders tend to come sick, unsocialized and/or pregnant. I try avoid pet stores for this very reason, its sad and you want to save them all. But in reality they just breed two in the place of the one you 'rescued' and all you get is heartbreak and lots of vet bills.

I think she would suit the names: Lola, Pixie, Keisha or Delilah


----------

